# Fremont OH- Coda, young, male,PTS-TOMORROW



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Just recieved this email:



This purebred shepherd, Coda,
will be euthanized at the
vet's office tomorrow (Friday- 8/30). Please cross post!

He is fully vetted, only two years old,
very sweet and well-behaved.

His crime?
He was allowed to run free at his prior home where he lived, and killed his neighbor's little dog. The family owning the shepherd was ordered to purchase vicious dog insurance, and couldn't afford it. Gee, just think, if they had had a fenced in yard there would be no issue. I swear, so many people just don't think and set these animals up to fail.

Coda is perfectly fine with all humans.


He needs to go to someone who has no other pets. Coda is a fabulous dog.

Terry, my husband, went to the vets to personally meet Coda yesterday afternoon. He said that he gently pulled his tail and ears and spent time with him to access his behavior. Terry said he's a wonderful dog and that it would be a shame if he is euthanized. 


If someone has a fenced-in yard and no other pets they'd have a wonderful, life-time companion who would spend the rest of his years thanking them for rescuing him from death's door. The vet will be euthanizing him tomorrow morning.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please email me at [email protected] or [email protected] if you are interested in helping to save Coda's life. Even if someone could foster him while people work on finding him permanent placement that would save his life! 

Or call me at 419-463-8474. 
Time is of the essence to save this spectacular dog!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

emailed Barb and she said that Coda has found a temp foster home with someone but is still looking for a forever home and/or a rescue that can take him.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

this boy has some super white teeth, what a sweetie!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This just is not fair!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Just spoke with the woman listed as the contact above (she's the President of SPAOhio) and Coda was released by the Vet to one of their longtime clients. This client has two ther GSs, Coda got in a fight with them (he has to be the ONLY dog) and has a torn ear. The man said he was going to return Coda to the Vet and the woman is going to pick him up and take him to another Vet for treatment. If she can get him back, he will not be in danger of being PTS at the new Vet. She has contacted the first Vet and told them she will pick up Coda when the man returns him. If anyone can offer any assistance,feel free to contact her at the number listed above.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000099">I received an e-mail today about Coda. He's currently being boarded, but it sounds like funds are limited. The e-mail was dated yesterday, so I'm assuming it's current. Here is what the e-mail said about Coda (Koda): </span> *

* <span style="color: #FF0000">KODA's Current Situation... We are paying to board Koda at the vet's office. We couldn't allow him to be euthanized. He is a great dog with all people, good with adults and kids. He knows basic commands and is crate trained. He was going to be euthanized because his previous owners allowed him to run free and he attacked his neighbor's little dog who ran into his yard. 

For that, he received a death sentence. The vet knew this dog to be very friendly, and the owner's agreed that if he could find a loving home without any other pets, that would be perfect. 

We can't board him long term because we simply don't have that kind of money, so we are hoping that someone special, someone who sees Koda photo and feels in their heart that THEY are the special person MEANT to be with him... will fill out an online application at http://www.spaohio.org to make this boy a part of their family. He walks well on a leash and is full of love and wags for all people. Jut not other dogs and cats. 

Please email me at [email protected] or [email protected] 
Or call me at 419-463-8474. </span> *


----------

